
A general reinforcement learning algorithm for chess and Go (Journal Club) - jdry1729
https://blackswans.io/post/144/
======
ganeshkrishnan
This is just a link to the deepmind paper. Why not link the paper directly :
[https://deepmind.com/research/publications/general-
reinforce...](https://deepmind.com/research/publications/general-
reinforcement-learning-algorithm-masters-chess-shogi-and-go-through-self-
play/)

